# Am I eating enough



## Jodee (May 9, 2019)

For body nutritional value?  Do I need more carbs?  Am I spacing it out right?

*Food 8 May 2019* 
_Breakfast_ 
Soaked oats in water                     
2 dessert spoons of yoghurt                     
10 blueberries                                 

1 slice of wholemeal brown toast
with light butter and sugar free marmalade    

cup of tea                                

_Lunch_ 
3 dessert spoons of cottage cheese    
with 4 grapes and sugar free jelly 1tsp   
cracker with cheese +1 slice of salmon

small handful of walnuts                      

cup of tea

_Mid afternoon_ 
1 banana                  

Water throughout the day #               

_Dinner_ 
Small Chicken thigh                        
Half plate of cabbage, courgette,       
1 small Sweet Potato                                    

1 choc biscuit                                    

cup of tea                                                        

_9pm_ 
2 sugar free biscuits             


*Food 9 May 2019*

_Breakfast _
Soaked oats in water
2 dessert spoons of yoghurt
10 blueberries

1 slice of wholemeal brown toast
with light butter +sugar free marmalade

cup of tea

_Lunch_
1 slice of wholemeal bread with
cream cheese, lettuce tomato
1 Pear

small handful of wallnuts

cup of tea

_Mid afternoon_
1 apple

Water throughout the day

_Dinner_
Small Chicken thigh
Half plate of salad with salad cheese
1 cream cracker
1 choc biscuit
cup of tea

_9pm_ 
a small Banana 1 suger free biscuit


----------



## Jodee (May 9, 2019)

well that didn't work so well, I had 2 columns with 2 days food.  Amended to have the 9: between days / columns.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2019)

Can you actually lose weight and keep control of your blood glucose eating so many high carb foods?


----------



## Jodee (May 9, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Can you actually lose weight and keep control of your blood glucose eating so many high carb foods?



Do you think I am eating so many high carb foods?  That was 2 days food as explained above.

On the desmond course I attended, it was said to lose weight you need to keep carbs between 25 and 35 gram per meal (for women) for men it was between 35 and 45 gram per meal.  Snack were no more than 15g .   Its spacing the carb intake out that helps keep the blood glucose more stable, I understood.  The portion size as well of course.

I have the Carbs and Calories counter book (Diabetes UK), which is very useful.

I have to think about my other health conditions too, bone health lung health etc. so I am trying to balance all three.

The choc biscuit is a naughty


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2019)

High carb foods such as bread, crackers, oats, sweet potatoes, starchy and sugary fruits and eating four times a day?
Well - it wouldn't work for me.
I have two meals a day, no snacks and about 35gm of carbs in total.


----------



## Jodee (May 9, 2019)

yes but you don't eat them all at the same time that would be fatal.  spaced out is the ticket.

My main concern is I take enough nutrients, vitamins and minerals in through the foods balance intake.  I know I couldn't manage on 2 meals a day and no snacks, in fact I am pretty sure my blood glucose would be all over the place as things are at the moment.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 9, 2019)

I think you'd really need to speak with a nutritionist or dietitian or somebody with expertise to get a good answer to this.

Just for the calorie part of the question, I find this tool to be a useful guide on how much to eat versus exercise and weight targets.

Oops! Forgot the link: 
https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

That was my point, constantly throughout your day you are eating high carb foods - which are going to raise your blood glucose levels.
Try substituting lower carb options with more vitamins and minerals - grains are so low in nutrients they are often fortified to try to make them more attractive.
I eat first thing in the morning and then again in the evening, allowing my body time to cope with the carbs I do eat and then to get into ketosis. I am three stone lighter than just before diagnosis - at least - I stopped weighing myself as the so called cholesterol lowering diet of 'healthy' carbs was making me gain weight. I was rather surprised when my clothes began falling off me.


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> I think you'd really need to speak with a nutritionist or dietitian or somebody with expertise to get a good answer to this.
> 
> Just for the calorie part of the question, I find this tool to be a useful guide on how much to eat versus exercise and weight targets.
> 
> ...



Thanks Eddy


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Drummer said:


> That was my point, constantly throughout your day you are eating high carb foods - which are going to raise your blood glucose levels.
> Try substituting lower carb options with more vitamins and minerals - grains are so low in nutrients they are often fortified to try to make them more attractive.
> I eat first thing in the morning and then again in the evening, allowing my body time to cope with the carbs I do eat and then to get into ketosis. I am three stone lighter than just before diagnosis - at least - I stopped weighing myself as the so called cholesterol lowering diet of 'healthy' carbs was making me gain weight. I was rather surprised when my clothes began falling off me.



Glad your diet is working for you Drummer.
I do change the menu so with veg and protein with the main meal I may opt for brown rice or brown pasta, quinoa etc. not in excess but an acceptable portion.

I couldn't afford to lose 3 stone myself, 1 stone happy - 2 stone max.  I find I need carbs for the energy to exercise or do anything physical, the balance of nutrients for me is the key including carbs low and in moderation as per the diabetic plate.  I think everyones metabolism is different.

You might find this read of interest, but maybe not in your case referring to carbs:
https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/why-we-need-to-eat-carbs/


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Glad your diet is working for you Drummer.
> I do change the menu so with veg and protein with the main meal I may opt for brown rice or brown pasta, quinoa etc. not in excess but an acceptable portion.
> 
> I couldn't afford to lose 3 stone myself, 1 stone happy - 2 stone max.  I find I need carbs for the energy to exercise or do anything physical, the balance of nutrients for me is the key including carbs low and in moderation as per the diabetic plate.  I think everyones metabolism is different.
> ...


I read the 'information' about carbs and laughed out loud - I'm afraid that it is just plain wrong about just about everything - but it has been the mantra for so long and those who tried to point out the truth were vilified and mocked - look at Dr Atkins, but it goes right back a hundred years before then. 
My advice is to use low carb to return to normal blood glucose levels and Hba1c tests, and then you might find that you lose excess weight without any great effort. Using fats as fuel seems to provide a more reliable source of energy than carbs, and a low carb diet without such things as rice and other grains (which are 2/3rds starch) means that there is a wide range of delicious plants to include. My salads are far more nourishing in terms of vitamins and minerals than tiny servings of boiled up starches. They are also large, colourful, crunchy and sustaining.


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I read the 'information' about carbs and laughed out loud - I'm afraid that it is just plain wrong about just about everything - but it has been the mantra for so long and those who tried to point out the truth were vilified and mocked - look at Dr Atkins, but it goes right back a hundred years before then.
> My advice is to use low carb to return to normal blood glucose levels and Hba1c tests, and then you might find that you lose excess weight without any great effort. Using fats as fuel seems to provide a more reliable source of energy than carbs, and a low carb diet without such things as rice and other grains (which are 2/3rds starch) means that there is a wide range of delicious plants to include. My salads are far more nourishing in terms of vitamins and minerals than tiny servings of boiled up starches. They are also large, colourful, crunchy and sustaining.



You are forgetting Drummer, the diebetic plate is half vegetable or salads, not just starch grains .  (Quarter plate protein, quarter plate carbs *on the main meal )
*
I am actually doing low carb but my low carb is very much different than no carb of course.  Or just carbs from vegetables.

I think you should start a Blog page and share all your meal recipe's (with images) for others to try if they wish.  Walk the talk so to speak.

Looking forward to viewing that.


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

Ah - well I don't actually do anything to food that you could call a recipe - I eat a lot of thing exactly as they come.
I have two fridges to separate raw and cooked food, or food which is not cooked before eating. 
Basically it is the same idea as the plate - except it is one quarter protein, one quarter empty (where the stodgy carb would be) and one half in a great big bowl so as to fit it all in.
My salads are - take a large bowl - no - a bigger one than that. Put in a handful of walnuts, several large spoons of coleslaw, cut up a tomato and a sweet pepper - red or yellow, dice a beetroot (the ones without vinegar, quarter a few radishes, slice up a couple of sticks of celery, open a bag of leafy salad and pour in a glug of olive oil and vinegar dressing, shake and add to the bowl. Look in the fridge to see if there is cooked meat, boiled eggs, cheese, or open a tin of tuna, salmon, or maybe boil up some frozen seafood - arrange on a plate and find a fork. Remember you didn't do the cucumber, slice and add several inches of cucumber to the salad. I always forget the cucumber.
I can eat that and then not feel hungry until dinner time, which is also simple not messed with foods.


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2019)

What did you say you did for a living Jodee ?


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Ah - well I don't actually do anything to food that you could call a recipe - I eat a lot of thing exactly as they come.
> I have two fridges to separate raw and cooked food, or food which is not cooked before eating.
> Basically it is the same idea as the plate - except it is one quarter protein, one quarter empty (where the stodgy carb would be) and one half in a great big bowl so as to fit it all in.
> My salads are - take a large bowl - no - a bigger one than that. Put in a handful of walnuts, several large spoons of coleslaw, cut up a tomato and a sweet pepper - red or yellow, dice a beetroot (the ones without vinegar, quarter a few radishes, slice up a couple of sticks of celery, open a bag of leafy salad and pour in a glug of olive oil and vinegar dressing, shake and add to the bowl. Look in the fridge to see if there is cooked meat, boiled eggs, cheese, or open a tin of tuna, salmon, or maybe boil up some frozen seafood - arrange on a plate and find a fork. Remember you didn't do the cucumber, slice and add several inches of cucumber to the salad. I always forget the cucumber.
> I can eat that and then not feel hungry until dinner time, which is also simple not messed with foods.



Sounds good, not unlike my own salads, except I would not have the coleslaw. and probably not as larger bowl as you might have.  I use yoghurt for my salad dressing and may add some garlic and oil to the mix for a change 

Do you have that for breakfast and dinner, or do you just change the protein for each meal?


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> What did you say you did for a living Jodee ?


  I actually didn't say.  What do you do Hobie?

More to the point,  any suggestions about my query - am I eating enough?

I am actually retired.


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

So for dinner I am having,

cooked salmon filet (I may just have half will see) 
1 medium sized new potato
Mixed leaf salad with cucumber, some salad cheese, a few walnuts and dressed with 3 teaspoons of live natural yoghurt   oh and quarter nectarine chopped and mixed in the salad


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Sounds good, not unlike my own salads, except I would not have the coleslaw. and probably not as larger bowl as you might have.  I use yoghurt for my salad dressing and may add some garlic and oil to the mix for a change
> 
> Do you have that for breakfast and dinner, or do you just change the protein for each meal?



I'll eat salad maybe four or five times a week in the warm weather. If the morning was cold I'd be more likely to eat something cooked - mushrooms green sweet pepper, courgette aubergine, or a broth of veges and meat, and since I found Asda low carb protein bread which is under 8 percent cabs, kippers are an option - they taste too strong without bread. I do just vary the protein most of the time, with the option of spice, or herb or simple pepper to zing it up a bit.


----------



## Ditto (May 10, 2019)

Do you test throughout the day? Any chance of posting your daily diet in the menu thread? I seem to be the only one posting at the minute. I'd be really interested in your menus as well Drummer. I'm aiming to have my clothes fall off me! Fat chance. 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-374


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 10, 2019)

Jodee said:


> So for dinner I am having,
> 
> cooked salmon filet (I may just have half will see)
> 1 medium sized new potato
> Mixed leaf salad with cucumber, some salad cheese, a few walnuts and dressed with 3 teaspoons of live natural yoghurt   oh and quarter nectarine chopped and mixed in the salad



Yum!


----------



## Jodee (May 11, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Do you test throughout the day? Any chance of posting your daily diet in the menu thread? I seem to be the only one posting at the minute. I'd be really interested in your menus as well Drummer. I'm aiming to have my clothes fall off me! Fat chance.
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-374




Hi Ditto, I've not seen that daily diet thread, will check it out and record what I am doing, but what I do is just what I do, (I am steadily losing grams - over past month I've gone from 72.2kg to 70.0kg so slow but sure progress at the moment.  I do have naughties now and again although the nurse told me not to at all for next month any way to see how I am doing on the 500mg dose of metformin daily.

After the month has passed I will be given the blood testing kit, but for now only know recent test rests and my eyes are still not right, I hope I don't have permanent damage to vision.

Yes I would be interested in what other are doing as well with their daily diets. recipe etc.  I do refer a lot to dibestes UK recommendations but its always nice to know what others are doing.

Have a great day all.


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I actually didn't say.  What do you do Hobie?
> 
> More to the point,  any suggestions about my query - am I eating enough?
> 
> I am actually retired.


How far do you walk in a day & how much exercise ? now that you are retired ? Keeping active is good for the body.


----------



## Jodee (May 11, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> How far do you walk in a day & how much exercise ? now that you are retired ? Keeping active is good for the body.



Is my query a difficult one to answer with so many considerations to take into account?

Any hoooooo If it helps:

Weather permitting I walk out 2 x daily, I don't walk far, I garden I do the housework, I walk around the shops etc.(not every day, about twice a week) just as much as I feel up to doing at the moment.

With my other health issues and the high blood glucose at the current time I tire easily. I am not a 5 mile a day walker. Probably 1 -2 miles max and not every day.

Does that help you answer my query at all?  "Am I eating enough"

Thanks for any insight you can give.

_My main concern is I have enough balanced nutrition. _

_I am aware keeping active as much as is possible is a good health option for any illness or without illness especially as we age. _

_I won't be answering question about how much my clothes weigh or how much housework I do, or how often I garden or for how long   just so you know _

_It would be advantageous not to have any health conditions that disrupt ability to be active, I need to get the blood glucose level down (which I am sure is going to give me more energy) but at the same time eat enough nutrients to help the body stay in balance generally._


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2019)

I don't think you quite get it. You seem to be eating lots but you are the only person can know. A banana & an apple in one meal. How many carbs is that ?


----------



## Jodee (May 11, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I don't think you quite get it. You seem to be eating lots but you are the only person can know. A banana & an apple in one meal. How many carbs is that ?


Oh dear there seems little point in continuing conversation, perhaps I will ask admin to delete this post.

You think I am eating too much.   I don't eat a banana and an apple in one meal.  perhaps you did not read my post fully.  it was 2 columns covering 2 days.

I posted only to get an idea what people thought.


----------



## Jodee (May 11, 2019)

Jodee said:


> well that didn't work so well, I had 2 columns with 2 days food.  Amended to have the 9: between days / columns.



2nd post after first post explains


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 11, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I don't think you quite get it. You seem to be eating lots but you are the only person can know. A banana & an apple in one meal. How many carbs is that ?



The banana and apple are on consecutive days I think.

I will try to reformat the list to separate the days In case it is causing confusion.


----------



## Jodee (May 11, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The banana and apple are on consecutive days I think.
> 
> I will try to reformat the list to separate the days In case it is causing confusion.



If you can't  happy for you to delete the post everydayupsanddowns,  thank you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 11, 2019)

It looks like you are eating a moderate/low carb diet @Jodee with a good amount of veg, salad and nuts too. You are also allowing yourself a little treat every now and then, which can really help sustain the approach to eating long term.

How do you feel you are getting on with it? Are you generally happy with the variety?

I’m not sure if you are currently checking your blood glucose levels with a meter, but this might help to further refine your diet, and could show you whether you body is happy with the approach you are taking - and also reassure you about the occasional pics of fruit / biscuit etc - if you can see the effect they have on your BG, it make is easier to eat them or save them for more occasional treats if needed.

Members here who struggle to get a meter from their GP often opt for meters with a lower cost strips, such as the SD Codefree.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2019)

Hi Jodee, having looked at your food diary I wouldn't really describe what you are eating as 'high carb', but a moderate/low carb with good variety. Of course, some people go very low carb and it may seem a lot to them, but the thing to bear in mind is what _*your*_ body can tolerate well, and this is a very individual thing  Testing would help you determine this, and help you to tailor things more closely to keep good control, as others have suggested


----------



## Jodee (May 12, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It looks like you are eating a moderate/low carb diet @Jodee with a good amount of veg, salad and nuts too. You are also allowing yourself a little treat every now and then, which can really help sustain the approach to eating long term.
> 
> How do you feel you are getting on with it? Are you generally happy with the variety?
> 
> ...



Thanks everydayupsanddowns  I quite like the variety at the moment but I will probably want to include other options at a later date. I enjoy a good currey  

The SD Codefree looks like a good option, although the diabetic nurse is fixing me up with a BG monitor at beginning of June.

 The optician said he wouldn't want to test my eyes unless I know my BG is normal.  Also I need to monitor my BG if I need to take a course of oral steroids, but hopefully I'll not need them for a good while again.


----------



## Jodee (May 12, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jodee, having looked at your food diary I wouldn't really describe what you are eating as 'high carb', but a moderate/low carb with good variety. Of course, some people go very low carb and it may seem a lot to them, but the thing to bear in mind is what _*your*_ body can tolerate well, and this is a very individual thing  Testing would help you determine this, and help you to tailor things more closely to keep good control, as others have suggested



Thanks for your input Northerner, I don't have my BG monitor yet I guess I will get a better idea of things when I do.  I am not sure how my body will react to very low carb, I am always a bit concerned about taking in enough nutrition.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Thanks for your input Northerner, I don't have my BG monitor yet I guess I will get a better idea of things when I do.  I am not sure how my body will react to very low carb, I am always a bit concerned about taking in enough nutrition.


With your meter you will be able to tailor your diet to exclude or reduce the elements that cause the biggest problems, and that doesn't necessarily mean going very low carb. Some of the common substitutions you can make for high carb items can be more, not less nutritious e.g. cauliflower mash or rice, sweet potato mash, courgetti spaghetti etc.  It does take time and experience, but remember it isn't something you need to 'solve' overnight, just be methodical and you will get there I am sure


----------



## Drummer (May 13, 2019)

I am rather puzzled about what you are calling 'nutrition' - it is the stodgy sugary carbohydrate heavy foods which are lacking - flour is fortified to add in some benefit from eating it, as it is naturally poor in micronutrients, vitamins and minerals.
By not eating foods naturally poor in the essentials for life, the low carbers are going to be better nourished.


----------



## Jodee (May 13, 2019)

Many thanks northerner, very helpful.  Yes I agree re foods and carbs.

I am wondering about the quantity of eggs per week that is ok.  And the amount of fish.

In the past it was 3-5 eggs a week but am wondering now if it may be ok 1 a day or even 2 a day?

Fish always used to be maximum 3 times a week because of the mercury absorption,  it depends on the fish of course.


----------



## Jodee (May 13, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I am rather puzzled about what you are calling 'nutrition' - it is the stodgy sugary carbohydrate heavy foods which are lacking - flour is fortified to add in some benefit from eating it, as it is naturally poor in micronutrients, vitamins and minerals.
> By not eating foods naturally poor in the essentials for life, the low carbers are going to be better nourished.



A  balance of nutrients for the bodies health needs in line with the diabetic plate.

Not all stodgy food (as you describe) is lacking in nutrients.  A banana for instance has a lot of nutrients.  So does Brown Rice.
*Portion size is optional of course.*

2 sites I look at, that may be of interest to you (or not)

Banana (select serving size small raw ) https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1846/2
 (scroll down below the advertisements) for the vitamin content, then scroll down further for the mineral content - includes fats and carbs

Brown Rice 100g cooked:  https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5707/2

https://www.nutrition.org.uk/nutritionscience/nutrients-food-and-ingredients.html

Medical news today on Bananas https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/271157.php
https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1846/2

Enjoy your food - I always do


----------



## Jodee (May 13, 2019)

Breakfast today:
1 weetabix
4 blueberries
small half banana
2 level dessert spoons of yoghurt.

cup of tea
water

Lunch
1 boiled egg
half small Avocado
1 cracker with boursin cream cheese

Cuppa and water

4pm cracker with boursin cream cheese + 1 pear

Full of stodge  but feel great and satisfied 

Dinner
Heaps of leafy greens with 2 dessert spoons of live natural yoghurt
Baked beans on toast (small slice of granery.

Evening 2 x cups of tea and 1 choc biscuit

More water


----------



## Leonora (May 21, 2019)

Hi Jodee. That's the type of diet I was eating but it raised my BGs too much. Far too much! I ended up working out what was good for me by a process of elimination.  Carbs of any sort were the devil in disguise. I cut my carbs for a few months and then started to add a few carbs into my evening meal. It took me a year to get my head around it so honestly - no rush. The secret is testing before and after until you find what works for you. We are all different.  Some of us can eat more carbs than others. I now have a carb free day 1 day a week and fast on Saturdays when  I am at my most busiest. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Jodee (May 21, 2019)

Many thanks Leonora 

Do you ever eat out Leonora?

I am a bit concerned about it with bg being high at the moment.


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2019)

That intake of carbs would have me flat out - you must have a terrific constitution.


----------



## Jodee (May 21, 2019)

Drummer said:


> That intake of carbs would have me flat out - you must have a terrific constitution.



Getting more into the salads and protein now Drummer and the low carb bread 5g a slice.  I managed to get down to 6.1 mmol the other day but this morning back up to 11 and 13 mmol, however before dinner tonight I was down to 9.1 mmol and just had chicken salad and 1 slice of the 5g carb bread.   Getting sore fingers.


----------



## Drummer (May 22, 2019)

Are you changing the lancet for each test? I know some people reuse them many times, but I am a musician, I only use them once just in case - and they are not expensive.
Also. don't use the part of the pad which - for instance, contacts the keys when typing, go to the side or lower down.
It does take time to get back to normal, it is not just switch to low carb and all is well next day - but in three months it can mean a Hba1c no longer in the diabetes range, even when - like me - the start is rather high.


----------



## Jodee (May 22, 2019)

Hi Drummer

Thanks for your reply.  Yes I am using a new lancet every time and yes the sides of the middle and ring fingers.  No I understand switching to low carb won't be back to normal in a short space of time but I had hoped there will be some improvement after a month.  Hoping because I went on the Metformin 2 weeks ago and am seeing the diabetic nurse again on 6 June, she said she may have to up the dose, but I don't think she is doing another HbA1c test before then.  Oh well.  I said to the doc I didn't want to go on the statin until I know what the BG meds are doing and asked to be retested in 6 months. it was the LDL that was higher than the HDL so I need to get them better into balance and preferably raise the HDL. i aM thinking that happened because of the high glucose. Any way I guess I will have to wait and see what happens.  I would really prefer not to increase the metformin dose if only after a month nothing is going to make any difference.


----------



## Leonora (May 22, 2019)

Leonora said:


> Hi Jodee. That's the type of diet I was eating but it raised my BGs too much. Far too much! I ended up working out what was good for me by a process of elimination.  Carbs of any sort were the devil in disguise. I cut my carbs for a few months and then started to add a few carbs into my evening meal. It took me a year to get my head around it so honestly - no rush. The secret is testing before and after until you find what works for you. We are all different.  Some of us can eat more carbs than others. I now have a carb free day 1 day a week and fast on Saturdays when  I am at my most busiest. Good luck on your quest.


Hi Jodee. I eat fish and chips on Fridays - my true love! Only a small portion because it puts my sugars up. That's why I fast on Saturdays, to allow my body to get over it. It seems to work 'cause my last hba1c was 36. Yoohoo! However, in answer to your question I don't eat out because I no longer trust restaurant food. I do eat at friend's houses because there's always protein and plenty of salads. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jodee (May 22, 2019)

That's great Leonora, I love fish n chips, but I am thinking while my bG is high must avoid perhaps when I have got it down lower I can do a monthly fish n chips   I can't imagine doing a fast day, I am good for nothing without food.


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2019)

Well Metformin takes up to 3weeks to have full effect, so the one tablet probably isn't doing an awful lot yet, anyway.  Any increase in dosage will again take 2-3  weeks to ramp up to full effect.


----------



## Jodee (May 23, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Well Metformin takes up to 3weeks to have full effect, so the one tablet probably isn't doing an awful lot yet, anyway.  Any increase in dosage will again take 2-3  weeks to ramp up to full effect.


Thanks Jenny


----------



## Jodee (May 23, 2019)

I think today I am eating enough.  Blood glucose is coming down from 12.1 - 13.7 now around 9.7.  I need to remember to eat the nuts for a snack.   Here is todays menu:-  (I know for a lot of you its still too many carbs, but I gotta ween myself gradually   and besides my BG is headed in the right direction  )

23/5/19 cooked porridge oats for breakfast cooked in water, 4 raspberries and
1 bluberry mashed in from frozen. added some milk and 3 heaped teaspoons of yoghurt.

Off for a walk after breakfast  ( I forgot to do the BG before breakfast )


1st BG at 12.25pm  9.7 mmol before lunch

Lunch: lemon ginger tea, half an avocado, 1 slice of Burgen bread 11g carbs, 1 slice of cheddar (square)
1 tomato and a cup of tea (finished eating about 12.45pm)

At 2.45pm BG  9.8 mmol

3pm 1 apple - 3.25pm  2 cream crackers with hummus on

Off for another walk before dinner.

6pm 9.7 mmol

7.30pm - 8pm  Dinner, chicken curry, ginger, garlic, onion with mushrooms, tomatoes, sweet pepper, carrotts,
 baby sweet corn, kale and mangetout, also 4 heaped fork full of brown rice.

I shall see what BG does 2 hours from now at 10pm

Picture of Dinner:


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2019)

Why did you think you're not eating enough? Did somebody tell you that? I think you eat a lot!  Good food but a lot. I eat far too much.


----------



## Drummer (May 28, 2019)

Today I ate a bag of ready made sweet and crunchy salad with mozzarella cheese, Leicester cheese, a tomato, cucumber and mayonnaise, with a mug of coffee and cream, and for dinner a gammon steak with mushrooms and courgette. Two meals is all I need these days. I never even think about lunch.


----------



## Jodee (May 28, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Why did you think you're not eating enough? Did somebody tell you that? I think you eat a lot!  Good food but a lot. I eat far too much.



Probably because I was hungry and not eating as much nutrients as I usually / used to do


----------



## Jodee (May 28, 2019)

I only did BG before food this morning it was 8.4 mmol and at 10.45pm 7.7 mmol before evening choc 
I figured I desserve as have been working all day in the garden. Will see what BG is tomorrow morning.

Breakfast Oats as usual 25g, cooked in water, with 8 berries, splash of milk and 2 tsp yoghurt **
Lunch: half avocado, 1 slice of Burgen, cream cheese tomatoes. walnuts, cuppa
Dinner:  ham 3 slices thin, 2 smoked cheddar slices (rounds), lettuce, toms, red pepper, cucumber
onion and other half of avocado. + small glass of red wine.
Evening, 1 choc biscuit + Goss choc + cuppa

** that breakfast kept me going till 2.30pm I didn't realise working in the garden.

_Pic of dinner tonight below, click on thumnail for full image._


----------



## Ditto (May 29, 2019)

Jodee said:


> _Pic of dinner tonight below, click on thumnail for full image._


 A perfect Atkins dinner.


----------



## Jodee (May 29, 2019)

Ditto said:


> A perfect Atkins dinner.



I'm not doing Atkins diet though.  Just what I think is lowish carb, and what's needed to get the BG down.

29 May 2019  BG before breakfast 09.15am 6.9 mmol
Breakfast Oats as usually same as 23 May
BG before Lunch 5.5 mmol - Lunch 2 rashers bacon on 1 Burgen bread with brown sauce + cuppa

Can't wait for 2 hours to pass to see what the Bacon sarni does to BG.**... and then I can eat some more    I should have had egg and bacon.

5.5 mmol is my lowest since first going on the metformin, so am happy 

** 2 hours after 7.0mmol


----------



## Ditto (May 29, 2019)

> and then I can eat some more


  This is how I think!


----------

